# Upset with Breeder...



## Haley&Henry (Nov 2, 2013)

I bought and absolutely adored my hedgehog baby Henry, for about two weeks.
Then he got "sick." He started pooping blood, just blood. I took him to the vet immediately and he was doing it there. There were no parasites found in it and she suggested that he could have salmonella and he was probably sick when we got him. The vet told me she didn't know if he would make it because he was losing so much blood. She gave me medicine to give him and that was that. I did everything I could for him, but he died the next morning and I was/ have been heart broken. 
I wanted to get some opinions on whether or not I should expect the breeder to do something about it. During the whole thing, him and I were emailing and he was making suggestions and asking about Henry's condition. Then, when I told him he passed, he has never emailed me back. 
I found the breeder on here and figured he was "reputable." I am not necessarily upset with the breeder because I figured he had no idea that the hedgehog he sold us was sick. After all of the financial and emotional investment that went into this whole situation, I guess I expected some kind of condolence or something. 
Maybe I am wrong but I expected something other than an ignored email.


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

You'd have to check his policies. Many breeders will give you another hedgehog if the hedgie dies within whatever time period their policy says, as long as the hedgehog didn't died from neglect/cruelty/hibernation/etc.
I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

...it is pretty rude for them not to at least write to you consoling you on your loss, although it could be out of fear you'll then take that as an admission of fault and demand financial compensation.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm sorry about your little one.  If you signed a contract when you got him, double check it to see if there's any guarantee about replacing a baby or getting a refund. Also keep in mind that it's possible he hasn't had email access for a few days for one reason or another. Try calling and see where that gets you.


----------



## Haley&Henry (Nov 2, 2013)

I finally emailed him asking if there was anything he could do. His "terms" link on his website wasn't working. I explained to him that I am not necessarily demanding my money back but if maybe I can have another one from the next litter. 
He doesn't always have them available and I am willing to wait and give me some time to move on past Henry's death.


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope he gets back to you


----------



## Haley&Henry (Nov 2, 2013)

He hasn't and I have a feeling he won't. I was very polite and reasonable. I guess I just wish he would have the decency to say something. I am very disappointed.


----------



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. I hope he replies to you. If not, it goes to show he cares more about the money than the well being of his hogs. If it were me, I would be very upset that one of my babies died and would at the very least offer condolences.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

That is really disappointing, I'm sorry. Personally, I think you should keep trying just because of the huge financial and emotional investments you made in Henry, especially if there was any guarantee of replacement or refund, and it's not right of him to ignore you. I really hope everything works out.


----------



## Haley&Henry (Nov 2, 2013)

UPDATE: The breeder emailed me back and apologized because he had been away from his computer for a few days. He has offered me another one!


----------

